# Found a pigeon with a very erratic head movement



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

Just today in my balcony, I found an adult pigeon which was moving its head towards its feet constantly. Like a weird throwing motion as if a string is attached to its neck and it's being pulled down over and over. The movement is quite fast and almost certainly seems like a neurological issue. 

I left some water and seeds (that I usually leave in my balcony for other pigeons) and it is trying to eat them. I am not sure if it is successful at doing so because of the constant head movement. It doesn't even attempt to fly when I get a little closer, it just moves further away. 

I'm not sure what to do! I have no experience with birds and I don't think I can catch the little guy. The last thing I want is to force it into flight and cause it to crash into a wall. 

I just have no clue what I am supposed to do to help the poor thing


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like he might have PMV, a virus that causes neurological damage. He won't be able to eat and will starve if you don't catch him. Wait till it gets dark, move to the open side of the balcony and throw a towel over him. PMV is not a death sentence, they just need supportive care for 6-8 weeks until the virus has left the body. 

If you catch him, put him in a box with a deep dish of seeds and a small bowl of water. In nature they won't be able to pick up seeds, but from a deep dish they will peck at random and figure out a way to eat. First get him to drink by dipping the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. If he is not able to eat by himself, you will have to forcefed him.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

I think I am already providing it with a bowl of seeds and water. At the moment, it is sitting quietly in the dark on the seeds. Doesn't seem to be moving his head all that much either. I think it's asleep. I will observe it more carefully in the morning and see if he is eating the seeds and drinking the water.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Something is wrong with this pigeon. If he has PMV, this is highly contagious to other pigeons. If his droppings are green and creamy and very little, then you know he has not eaten for a while and is starving.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a few Gouldian Finches in my house so would it be a risk for them if I come in contact with the pigeon? This is getting more stressful than I thought!

I will check his droppings first thing in the morning, hope he survives till then.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can keep him in a seperate room from your finches. Always wash your hands after handling a sick bird. Best is always to first sort out your healthy birds in the morning and then tend to the sick one.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

I am really anxious about grabbing him. I just don't have the courage to do so. Do I really need to put him in a box? I mean, he is currently standing on top of the seeds and the seed tray is right next to him. It could just be an excuse but I am just afraid that I might injure him in my attempt.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just plse catch him, you won't hurt him you might just save his life. Only other option is to watch him die. Don't grab him, throw a towel over him and do it in such a way that he does not go over the balcony's edge. So you must stand on the edge when you throw the towel.

Plse post a photo of the pigeon and his droppings when you catch him and he is safely inside the box.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

At the moment, he is eating and drinking. Are you sure I need to put him a box? It is quite hot outside and putting him into a box would probably make it worse for him When I put him inside, after a couple hours, he had his beak wide open. I am not sure if it was due to fear or the heat but I think he is capable of eating and drinking by himself. What should be my next step?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of him and his droppings? Does he still make the head movements? Is he trying to fly by flapping the wings? You will have to keep him inside, so much safer. Don't you have an old cage where you can put him in? Cover the top, back and sides with a blanket to make him feel secure. He is opening his beak because he is scared of you.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo of him and his droppings? Does he still make the head movements? Is he trying to fly by flapping the wings? You will have to keep him inside, so much safer. Don't you have an old cage where you can put him in? Cover the top, back and sides with a blanket to make him feel secure. He is opening his beak because he is scared of you.


Folks are completely against the idea of putting him inside the house for they fear he will spread it to our birds. I got a good look at him and his droppings. His droppings are getting better, more solid than before. It used to be dark green and watery. I managed to confine him to a much smaller area and he has been eating and drinking more often. And he does try to fly but just ends up rolling around with his wings out. The head movement looks less violent now and he moves around more efficiently. Maybe I am just getting used to seeing him like this but it's equally plausible that he's getting better. He looks like an adult. 

Is it possible that me thinking he is eating is just him trying to eat and failing? I don't want to assume any positives, not when his life is on the line. I will get the pics soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is eating well, then his droppings will be brown, coiled with a white dot on top. There should be plenty of droppings as well. Green small droppings indicate starvation.

Do you have a table on the balcony? Pigeons feel safer when a little bit higher from the ground. If so, why don't you put a large box on it's side on the table with the open part facing to the front. Cover this front part with something that will allow light inside, but so that he can't get out. Put a couple of layers of newspaper inside with a brick on top for him to perch on. Also his bowls of food and water inside. Every morning you can just remove a layer of newspaper with his droppings on, easy to monitor as well. If he has PMV, he will need a couple of weeks to recover. Sometimes however, they are unreleasable because the symptoms might return when stressed.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> If he is eating well, then his droppings will be brown, coiled with a white dot on top. There should be plenty of droppings as well. Green small droppings indicate starvation.
> 
> Do you have a table on the balcony? Pigeons feel safer when a little bit higher from the ground. If so, why don't you put a large box on it's side on the table with the open part facing to the front. Cover this front part with something that will allow light inside, but so that he can't get out. Put a couple of layers of newspaper inside with a brick on top for him to perch on. Also his bowls of food and water inside. Every morning you can just remove a layer of newspaper with his droppings on, easy to monitor as well. If he has PMV, he will need a couple of weeks to recover. Sometimes however, they are unreleasable because the symptoms might return when stressed.


I am not sure about him eating well but he does eat often. He was eating for what felt like an hour when I was observing him. The droppings are becoming more frequent and some are brown. Wouldn't the presence of the illness be enough to stress him out? I will try to provide him higher ground but it's going to be difficult getting him into there without severely stressing him out. Currently, he is asleep and is surprisingly still. The balcony is quite spacious but it'd be best to show it rather than explain it. As I said, I will get a pic soon of the area, the bird, and the droppings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

With PMV, they still have an appetite. Although the neurological symptoms sometimes makes it impossible for them to pick up seeds. If he was sick, then he won't be eating.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

He disappeared! I went to see if he was still in the box but he is gone...and the area is cleaned up and everything. The balcony is connected to the corridor so it's in the management's care to clean it up. I spent some time finding out which janitor did it and I found him but he said that when he grabbed the pigeon, it escaped from his grip and flew off. It happened just a while ago and I had already spent time looking around possible landing areas. I live in the 15th floor (quite high). I am heartbroken. Even if he miraculously survived the height, how will he survive after that?! 

I just feel like I should provide this update but if there is any advice or ideas on what I could/should do, I am all ears. I just wish my folks would've allowed me to take him inside but they were too afraid at him spreading it to their birds.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Nothing you can do about it now. We told you to secure the pigeon, even on the balcony you could have made a plan to keep him safe. Too late now.


----------



## Used_Car_Salesman (Aug 20, 2018)

I am very sorry...
I feel absolutely terrible right now. I even told management to not clean that area but I guess they didn't me seriously. Again, I am sorry for being an idiot. I figured he was completely safe there, no way for a threat to enter the area unless they had keys for the special door which only management has.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds to me like someone might have removed the pigeon. At least you tried to help.


----------

